# Medion Akoya MD 96780 aufrüsten



## Liengor (29. April 2012)

*Medion Akoya MD 96780 aufrüsten*

Ich habe ein Medion Akoya MD 96780 und habe mich gefragt ob es bei dem Modell möglich die CPU zu tauschen und wenn ja gegen welche. Im Moment ist ein Intel Pentium Dual Core T2330 verbaut. Könnt Ihr mir die Frage beantworten?


----------



## pringles (30. April 2012)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 96780 aufrüsten*

also theoretisch kann man eine cpu tauschen, zu diesem modell aber keine daten im inet  es kann sein das medion durch ein beschnitteenes bios den tausch der cpu verhindert, theoretisch würden die hier laufen link amschnellsten wär der hier am preiswertesten (mit mehrleistung) der hier leider kann ich dir keine garantie geben dass das klappt, weil ich nicht weiß ob das bios beschnitten ist


----------



## Liengor (1. Mai 2012)

Hmm ok danke für die Antwort. Ich werde mich wg. Des bios an medion wenden.


----------



## norse (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 96780 aufrüsten*

Die werden dir da keine Aussagen zu geben, außer das es nicht funktioniert und du doch ein neues Gerät kaufen sollst!

Die Probleme bei CPU tausch sind:
-Stromversorgung ausreichend?
-erhöhte Abwärme
-Bios Kompatibilität

wobei das Bios die kleinsten Probleme bereiten sollte!
Probier es mit dem T7700 aus, kostet nicht viel. Am besten fragst den Händler ob du die CPU zurückschicken kannst wenn sie nicht kompatibel ist mit deinem Board. Ist so oder so machbar, halt nur mit Abschlägen. Sprich du könntest 15€ in den Sand setzen. Aber bitte vorher genau absprechen mit dem Verkäufer, dann lässt sich da sicherlich was regeln.

Laufen sollte es aber, da bin ich recht zuversichtlich. Habe schon bei den IBM's nen 1,6er DualCore gegn nen 2GHz und 2,4er ausgetauscht und das klappt  Ist meist einheitliches Board mit den größeren Modellen.

Nur wofür aufrüsten? Die CPU wird deutlich schneller sein, das wirst du schon spüren! Vokalem der große Cache kommt gut aumen: aber das bringt dir nicht viel wenn du nur eine alte Intel GMA hast. Was willst du denn mit dem Notebook machen? Zocken wirst du damit nicht können, selbst mit stärkerer CPU.

Wenn du nur Office, Internet willst und mal eben ein kleines Spiel dann würd ich das machen:
RAM auf 3GB aufrüsten (und W7 installieren  )
Eine SSD wäre sehr komfortabel! Kannst später auch in ein neues Notebook einbauen
evtl. CPU upgrade, der T7250 würde da aber auch reichen. 4MB Cache und gut getaktet


----------

